# Certainteed Horizon



## tcharyk

Im looking for a half of bundle or so of Certainteed Horizon Weathered Wood shingles. Does anyone have any extra laying around I could purchase or know where I might find it?


----------



## siddle

Check this link to get the latest price and purchase info. Hope this helps. http://www.alibaba.com/product-free...assic_Horizon_Roofing_Shingles_Weathered.html
____________________
Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## coppertop

Are you looking for New horizons or the original,which were nothing more than a glorified 3-tab ?


----------



## Simon

*The Details Are Importand*

Yeh I think that is an important question as the styles are slightly different.

Metal Building Kits: Metal Kits Designed for Quick & Easy “Do-It-Yourself” Assembly


----------



## charlotteroofers

These Roofing shingles have been discontinued due to a manufacturer recall a while ago....

Charlotte Roofing, Roof Repair Charlotte NC, Roofing companies in Charlotte NC, Roof Replacement Charlotte North Carolina, Roofing Contractors in Charlotte


----------



## dougger222

Ya, I got some...

What are you paying???


----------



## Billy Luttrell

Call the local CT rep and see if he knows of any in a warehouse or plant around. I did this for someone the other day looking for a discontinued CT shingle but it was to no avail....still the best chance of tracking some down though.


----------

